# My New 11" Black Diamond Rhombus



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

Last week I pick up my New 11" Rhom from Aqualife, who hooked me up! Here are a couple of pictures in his new 125 gallon home. 
What you are looking at is my two 125 gallons One with my new rhom, the other one with my caribes, tentezi, and reds.


----------



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

more pics


----------



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

and some more


----------



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

and more, this is my smallest caribe


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks like he has lots of tankmates to play with :laugh:

Looks great









BTW wrong forum


----------



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

The rhom allready chomped my largest tin barb in half, didn't eat it thou. Just wanted to bite it.


----------



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

Opps, I didn't look to see if there was a forum just for pictures. Now I know.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

nice rhom, he has some nice colors


----------



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

thanks, I think he will like his new home in time.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice Rhom, he looks amazing. I can't believe you are going to let him destroy those other beautiful fish...








~Taylor~


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Nice tank setups man. Seeing dualing 125's just makes me think to myself, two more years, two more years. That is when I build the ultimate fish room....


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice tanks! Congratulations!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

me like.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

nice rhom and set-ups...

i wonder how long those tank mates of his will last


----------



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I am not sure what to do with the cichlids and others fish in the rhoms tanks. I am not sure just how long they will last. I do know that when the rhom moves, all the fish swim for cover in the pile of drift wood throughout the tank. Execpt for small shunk botia. He swims basicly under the rhom.


----------



## omaid (Apr 23, 2005)

tank is lookin nice ass hell good idea for the tank items


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice rhom and cariba....

Moved.


----------



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

I just noticed the largest carbe in the shadow behind the picture of the carbie, can you see him?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That Rhom is sweeeet!


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice fish,but just letting you know,your rhom will prob end up with great big lump on his chin,from chasing those P's in the other tank


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice rhom look,s great !!!!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I hate you....."why"you ask....because I am f*cking jealous

nice collection


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## aqualife (Sep 4, 2003)

WoW,







he looks real good in your tank. I love that blue/purple look to him. I'm glad you like him.
Plus, it looks like he has plenty of food to feed on.








Best of luck.

Joe


----------



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks again Joe.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

your new rhom looks awesome







very nice pickup


----------

